# rocker panel molding removal



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone explain how to remove rocker panel molding from 64 lemans conv I have the door handle window crank tool is this the right one or do I need something else?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

not the right tool. take a big flat blade screwdriver and stick it under the bottom edge at one end. you should be able to pop it loose. work your way from one end to the other. it should be pretty obvious where the clips are once you start pulling on it.


----------

